# Some Glass



## myingling (Mar 18, 2015)

Couple 3 1/4 in Br. Glass - Glass calls I did up
left is dyed green stabilized qrt. sawn sycamore ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,right ingrown bark maple

down below did little trading for custom knife I supplied the handles dyed brown qtr sawn sycamore

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 7 | Way Cool 4


----------



## TMAC (Mar 18, 2015)

Very nice Mike. Nice striker as well

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Mar 18, 2015)

Cool beans ! Matching knife too

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## kazuma78 (Mar 19, 2015)

That sycamore looks nice! Slick set!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Mar 19, 2015)

Knife handle is mind boggling nice! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 19, 2015)

amazing!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Mar 19, 2015)

Cool, cool, cool.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## tocws2002 (Mar 19, 2015)

I like those, especially the dyed quartersawn sycamore pot and knife. What kind of dye are you using and do you do it under pressure? Care to share your process?

Thanks,

-jason

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## myingling (Mar 19, 2015)

just using the alumilite dye and cactus juice using vacuum ... your basic vacuum system for stabilizing ,,,


----------



## tocws2002 (Mar 19, 2015)

myingling said:


> just using the alumilite dye and cactus juice using vacuum ... your basic vacuum system for stabilizing ,,,



Thanks, I don't have a stabilizing setup but was thinking if you dyed it a reddish brown it may closely resemble snakewood. I have a lot of quartersawn sycamore, may have to try dying it, just without the vacuum setup.

-jason


----------



## daugher12 (Mar 19, 2015)

That sycamore is sharp!


----------



## CWS (Mar 20, 2015)

I am working on some qs sycamore pots now. You calls sweet as always.
Curt


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Mar 21, 2015)

tocws2002 said:


> Thanks, I don't have a stabilizing setup but was thinking if you dyed it a reddish brown it may closely resemble snakewood. I have a lot of quartersawn sycamore, may have to try dying it, just without the vacuum setup.
> 
> -jason


Bring some by next time you're this way and I can give it a shot...


----------



## tocws2002 (Mar 21, 2015)

JR Custom Calls said:


> Bring some by next time you're this way and I can give it a shot...



Sounds good, do you have dye or can you use stain?

-jason


----------

